
How to get a green card - reimertz
https://www.julian.com/blog/how-to-get-a-green-card
======
nyrulez
While I admire the author for describing this process, his tone about
"reverse-engineering" this and short circuiting the entire process might be a
mistake. Just because he managed to do it without being an exceptional
researcher and so on doesn't mean others who apply for EB1 are the same way.

But this brings unwanted attention to the program in a negative way in an
already hostile environment for non americans. I don't see how this article
leads to any good - only harm. And I'm not even worried about this bringing
unwanted attention to author's own case which it might.

------
vectorEQ
in our country and a lot of others, green cards are given to the mentaly
impaired. so people know what to expect from them ;0

